# I thought I was a contractor



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Skorpio said:


>


Want to buy some Perrier ?

Mineral Water.
( Feces is a Mineral, right ?)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Want to buy some Perrier ?
> 
> Mineral Water.
> ( Feces is a Mineral, right ?)


Would you settle for this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Would you settle for this


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Just to add to lyfts failures of the day... Had a scheduled pickup.. Went online 15 minutes before as instructed... There were so many pings that came in it was sad. ( All 20 minutes after)... My scheduled pickup never showed up again


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Just to add to lyfts failures of the day... Had a scheduled pickup.. Went online 15 minutes before as instructed... There were so many pings that came in it was sad. ( All 20 minutes after)... My scheduled pickup never showed up again


Putting a scheduled ride in your queue is a sham. You still have to be the driver it pings out to. You can try and be closest driver when it pings, but even that doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

You could argue it attempts to control or you could argue it attempts to influence. These warnings are ambiguous enough and no doubt vetted by their legal staff to pass muster as not being a method of control.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> You could argue it attempts to control or you could argue it attempts to influence. These warnings are ambiguous enough and no doubt vetted by their legal staff to pass muster as not being a method of control.


I filled an ss-8 with the IRS last night... See how it goes a year from now


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Airplane mode will trigger the AI to exterminate you through mind control.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

Guess not. This just happened to me for cancelling rides


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Munch Mania said:


> Guess not. This just happened to me for cancelling rides


File an ss-8 through the irs


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


The wording is just specific enough that they IMPLY a threat, but don't actually demand that you keep a high AR.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You mean the app. Tested in Kalamazo ?



Gabriel Quijas said:


> Airplane mode will trigger the AI to exterminate you through mind control.





Juggalo9er said:


> Just to add to lyfts failures of the day... Had a scheduled pickup.. Went online 15 minutes before as instructed... There were so many pings that came in it was sad. ( All 20 minutes after)... My scheduled pickup never showed up again


30 minute cancelation fee !

Cha ching !



Gabriel Quijas said:


> Airplane mode will trigger the AI to exterminate you through mind control.


They are working on your car computer interface contacts to take control of your vehicle and create " accidental demise".

Penalty for those who " DISOBEY".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I received that nastygram because I was turning off Lyft when I accepted an Uber ping. When you do not accept a Lyft ping, you get a whinygram as it is. Do they want you to let expire more Lyft pings while you are covering your Uber ping?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hehe so you they caught you red-handed trying to avoid pings without it affecting your acceptance rating. 

Dude, Lyft logs all that stuff and it uploads it the next time you run the app.

The solution is simply to clear data after you do something to avoid a ping.

On Android go to settings, apps, select the Lyft driver app, go to storage, and then to delete your logged misdeeds click on 'clear data'.

Problem solved. No more nastygrams. AR not affected.

Next problem is you have to login again but oh well that's the price you pay.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


Next time, turn off your "location" for the app after hitting the last ride button.Passenger will cancel & it won't count against you.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Not if he just accepted an Uber ride on the same device and needs to look alive.

Ghosting the pax to force them to cancel should be a last-resort. Definately not recommended.

_Anytime_ you have to go dark to avoid negative consequences on Lyft make sure you WIPE DATA before you get reconnected.

Yes you will have to log in again but you will have no nastygrams or AR hits so it's a small price to pay for being a troublemaker.

If you can go dark before accepting the ping do that then no need to cancel and it won't count against you if you Wipe Data before reconnecting.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


Ignore the message. #hateLYFT



Munch Mania said:


> Guess not. This just happened to me for cancelling rides


Oh well... We are all headed back yo Uber anyway aren't we!?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wouldn't this be attempting to extend control over someone as to which rides they take....


This is Lyft knowing they have no legal ground trying to subtly intimidate you.


----------

